# Help identify Artist



## Maretha du Preez (Nov 15, 2019)

Please help, I can't figure out the name of this painting on my wall, can see the last name - Smith


----------



## Moses69 (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi can anyone help me here, can you tell me what this name is please and if well known..
Cheers.


----------

